

Migrating a Google Code issue tracker to GitHub - kanzure
https://github.com/JamesMGreene/gc2gh-issue-migrator

======
kanzure
.. because the issue tracker API is vanishing:

<http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/winter-cleaning.html>

"The Issue Tracker Data API allows client applications to view and update
issues on Project Hosting on Google Code in the form of Google Data API feeds.
We'll shut down the Issue Tracker API on June 14, 2013."

